# Printer and Windows won't communicate



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi. I purchased a new Lexmark All-in-One printer X1240. I was cleaning out previous printer registry settings, had a couple previous printers, and think I goofed by deleting something I shouldn't have as I can no longer get the new printer to print (it was working fine before then). I made the mistaken assumption that as long as I was deleting anything that specifically mentioned the previous printers by name was safe to delete thinking the worst case scenario was that reinstalling the new one would recreate anything necessary.

I have tried repeatedly to uninstall and reinstall the new printer via various methods (ie. CD install, letting Windows install it, downloaded the latest .exe from the Lexmark site) with the same results. The printer is functioning properly (can print using the self test), cables/USB port are all good, Windows recognizes and everything has installed without issue, listed in device manager as functioning properly. The issue just seems that there is some file and/or registry setting that isn't functioning that tells them to communicate as any printing attempts just bring up a "cannot communicate" window pointing me in the direction of checking cables, turn off/on printer, reboot, etc. The printer software also states "Cannot Communicate".

I believe I've elimated everything else in troubleshooting other than any registry setting that may be needed that wouldn't get created via uninstall/reinstalling. Using XP. 

Any chance anyone could point me in the direction of what I should look for and possibly recreate it if it is indeed corrupted/missing (if my assumption is correct) or anything else I can try?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Verify that your Print Spooler Service is running.

Start > Run > in the Run Box type : services.msc > OK :

Should look like this at Print Spooler :


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you kindly for the reply.

It is running (attached screenshot).


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

OK, have a look here...there are some special Lexmark instructions :
http://members.shaw.ca/bsanders/CleanPrinterDrivers.htm


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

Went through all the steps on that page (though I did the cleanspl.exe manually), rebooted and then reinstalled with no luck. The printer and Windows "cannot commuincate".

It's like it doesn't even try as immediately going into the Lexmark Solution Center already lists "Cannot Communicate". If I try to print something it almost immediately, maybe a 2-3 second delay, the cannot communicate window pops up.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

OK, in Printer Properties, do you have Bi-Directional Support enabled ?

I wonder if you have a Restore point set, where you could go back to before your Registry original edits.

If so, then just perform the typical driver/software deletions, from the Control Panel.
Leave the Registry as is.
Then reinstall the new printer/driver/software in the sequence that Lexmark dictates in their manual. Sometimes there's a precise, quirky order that has to be followed.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Just a quick thought here incase it's something to stupid to see looking for other causes, but have you gone into your printers (Start - Printers and Faxes) and made sure your printer is set as the default printer ?
I'm just wondering if you did remove it somehow earlier and in the process you've put it back but for whatever reason it hasn't reasserted itself as the default printer again, so check that out just incase, but if thats fine I'm not sure what else to say at this point so I'll leave you n the capable hands of jflan as he's on the case for you. :devil:


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Well, if you're down here with still no joy, you can try this...it's easy.

Power cycle the printer and clear the printer's on board memory.

From Lexmark:

Quick Fix for Communication Problems ID:ENUS9990

A quick fix for most communication errors can be achieved by resetting the printer and/or rebooting the PC, as explained below.

Frequently, issues are caused simply by a break in the signal sent from PC to printer or vice versa.

Unplugging and re-plugging the printer allows the small amount of on-board memory on the printer to be cleared, with the result that the PC recognizes the machine properly. 

Programs continuing to run in the background of the operating system (OS) can cause the signal to be lost. 

Rebooting the PC ends all programs that may be running and makes a 'clean' start, allowing the signal to be detected.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This may be a good case for system restore. It will undo all the registry changes you made. 
This is why we say you should back up your registry before making any changes.


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

jflan said:


> OK, in Printer Properties, do you have Bi-Directional Support enabled ?


Enabled.



8210GUY said:


> Just a quick thought here incase it's something to stupid to see looking for other causes, but have you gone into your printers (Start - Printers and Faxes) and made sure your printer is set as the default printer ?
> I'm just wondering if you did remove it somehow earlier and in the process you've put it back but for whatever reason it hasn't reasserted itself as the default printer again, so check that out just incase, but if thats fine I'm not sure what else to say at this point so I'll leave you n the capable hands of jflan as he's on the case for you. :devil:


Listed as default.



jflan said:


> Well, if you're down here with still no joy, you can try this...it's easy.
> 
> Power cycle the printer and clear the printer's on board memory.
> 
> ...


Done many, many times. 



Terrister said:


> This may be a good case for system restore. It will undo all the registry changes you made.
> This is why we say you should back up your registry before making any changes.


Yeah, I would have considered it but really didn't think I was changing anything that wasn't going to be recreated when reinstalling the software as a worst case scenario. Everything I removed specifically mentioned the no longer used printers by name/model so it really didn't seem like a big deal at all as I've done things like removing no longer used entries many times in the past. Guess I must have hit one that wasn't as harmless as I suspected though absolutely everything else appears to be working fine (can use the USB ports without issue.. just can't print).



> I wonder if you have a Restore point set, where you could go back to before your Registry original edits.
> 
> If so, then just perform the typical driver/software deletions, from the Control Panel.
> Leave the Registry as is.
> Then reinstall the new printer/driver/software in the sequence that Lexmark dictates in their manual. Sometimes there's a precise, quirky order that has to be followed.


Is this truly the last option remaining? Any chance somebody might come along and have an idea what registry setting/entry that may be required for the printer and Windows to communicate that wouldn't be recreated during the printer install? If so, I would prefer exploring that route before going the system restore point road.

If that isn't going to be an option because it is too difficult narrowing down/knowing what registry entry may be needed, could someone provide me with some expectations regarding using a restore point? 

I know how to do it but it isn't something I've ever needed to do and would like a little more information on exactly what will be changed. Should I make sure and back up settings, files, etc or will Windows only restore certain settings (and, if so, which ones so that I can make sure and redo any changes I may wish to since that restore point).

Thank you all very much for sharing your knowledge. It is appreciated.

Edit: Regarding a potential quirky order Lexmark's sometimes need to be installed in. I think I tossed the manual, which was just a one page connection chart if I recall, so wanted to make sure I remember it. I believe it was just connect the printer, cables, turn on, let Windows find it and then click cancel when it asks can I connect to looke for drivers and use the CD software. I've tried a number of different ways since this issue with nothing changing but it couldn't hurt to try again I guess.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

System Restore :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Restore

If you have a Restore Point set prior to your Registry edits I would use it.
That way the issue of Registry damage becomes less likely.

As you can/will see you can roll backward and forward with it.
I've never had any problems using it.

After having said that, I still think chances are greater that it's a Lexmark issue.
Seems that they've had a run of "communication" errors.

You might want to browse this Lexmark list and see if something stands out :
http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/knowledgebase.cgi
Type "cannot communicate" and you will get 20 hits 

Any chance your motherboard has an SiS chipset ? : )


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

> Any chance your motherboard has an SiS chipset ? : )


Intel. Toshiba laptop.



> After having said that, I still think chances are greater that it's a Lexmark issue.
> Seems that they've had a run of "communication" errors.
> 
> You might want to browse this Lexmark list and see if something stands out :
> ...


The only thing I saw on there that I haven't tried is this one that mentions an .exe patch for a couple of different models. Does mention registry settings so I wish they listed them as I wouldn't mind poking around to see which ones they are talking about. 



jflan said:


> System Restore :
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Restore
> 
> If you have a Restore Point set prior to your Registry edits I would use it.
> ...


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Open printer properties and then open the Ports Tab and see what port is assigned to it.


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

USB001 Virtual Printer Port for USB Lexmark 1200 Series


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

Not sure whether this provides any new information to help troubleshoot but I reinstalled my previous printer and it works without a hitch (Lexmark 3200). 

The only thing is that one is a parallel port printer so I'm not sure if that matters (meaning anything that may be causing the USB Lexmark not to print is exclusive to printing on the USB port versus the LPT one). Both of the USB ports function properly other than can't getting the printer to communicate with Windows to print.

Is restore still the only way to go or does the new info change anything (Lexmark has ceased replying to emails)?

Thanks again everyone for your time and help.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

LPT and USB would be different sub-systems.

If you are concerned about those Registry edits, I would give System Restore a chance, as long as there is still an available Restore Point, prior.

If you haven't already, try a different USB cable, all your USB ports and keep other USB devices unplugged while you troubleshoot.

I am out of ideas on this one, other rolling the dice ($15 USD) on another USB controller via a PCI card. I've seen reports of that working in these cases.
Get the NEC chip.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I see you have a lappy...the PCI USB card is not an option.
What is the exact make/model of your laptop ?


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

Toshiba Satellite 1905


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

OK, do you see anything else in the model #, for example :
Toshiba Satellite 1905-Sxxx ?

After guessing at the suffix in the model #, it appears that you have an Intel 845 chipset. 
The 845 supports USB 1.1 and not USB 2.0
I'm wondering now, if your PSC will operate on USB 1.1 or does it need USB 2.0 ?

Online specs say :
"USB Compatible with USB 2.0 Specification" 

Anything mentioned in the manual about USB 2.0 being required ?


----------



## abintra (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry, S301.

Yes, this chipset has USB 1.1 and not 2.0.

When I originally installed the all-in-one it worked fine. After I decided to uninstall all previous printers and their remnants is when I got into trouble and can no longer to get it to work (which is why I have concerns of the registry.. since it did work at one point). I presume the lack of USB 2.0 support isn't the cause, unless something I removed is connected to a USB driver but they are all listed as being the latest and functioning properly.

When I get some time to backup everything and write down any settings I know I want to keep, I'm going to go the restore route.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

OK, well we know that USB 2.0 is not necessary.
System Restore would be a logical next step if there is a restore point still set.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Definately try the system restore. In all likelyhood you will have one from the day before, in which case, you probably wont notive any changes, except your printer will work. Also, leave the registry alone, it makes very little difference to performance if any. If you do want an optmised registry use something like PC Tools registry mechanic. It works very well.


----------



## angeluphigh (May 17, 2007)

Below you will find the link that Lexmark sent me to download the Lexmark X1240 all in one printer. Hope this helps out. :wave: 

You may copy and paste the web address below to access the Lexmark X1240
printer driver:

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:537:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=8165&searchLang=en&searchLang=en

Please use the following steps to download the Lexmark X1240 driver to your
desktop:

1. Click on "Download Now."

2. On the "File Download" screen, choose "Save."

3. The next screen will be titled "Save As." Choose to "Save in Desktop"
and click "OK."

4. You should see files being transferred.

****Note**** If your browser uses a different file downloading format than
specified above, you will need to resort to your browsers help files for
downloading instructions. The object of steps 1 - 4 is to download the
driver to your desktop. This way it is easily accessible.

5. Once the files have completed downloading, double click on the icon with
your file name.

6. On the "Win Zip Self-Extractor" screen click "OK." To unzip the
downloaded file choose "Unzip."

7. A screen will then display the number of files unzipped successfully,
click "OK."

8. Please follow the on screen instructions to complete installation of
your Lexmark printer.

If you have any more questions or concerns, please contact me at your
convenience and I will be happy to assist you. (If I am not available,
another representative will reply to you as soon as possible.) To respond,
please select "Reply" in your e-mail software, and be sure that the past
e-mail is included in this reply.

[AOL Users: In order to include the previous e-mail, you must highlight it
with your mouse when you are replying.]


----------



## angeluphigh (May 17, 2007)

Below you will find the link that Lexmark sent me to download the Lexmark X1240 all in one printer. Hope this helps out. :wave: 

You may copy and paste the web address below to access the Lexmark X1240
printer driver:

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-pe...rame=&fileID=8165&searchLang=en&searchLang=en

Please use the following steps to download the Lexmark X1240 driver to your
desktop:

1. Click on "Download Now."

2. On the "File Download" screen, choose "Save."

3. The next screen will be titled "Save As." Choose to "Save in Desktop"
and click "OK."

4. You should see files being transferred.

****Note**** If your browser uses a different file downloading format than
specified above, you will need to resort to your browsers help files for
downloading instructions. The object of steps 1 - 4 is to download the
driver to your desktop. This way it is easily accessible.

5. Once the files have completed downloading, double click on the icon with
your file name.

6. On the "Win Zip Self-Extractor" screen click "OK." To unzip the
downloaded file choose "Unzip."

7. A screen will then display the number of files unzipped successfully,
click "OK."

8. Please follow the on screen instructions to complete installation of
your Lexmark printer.

If you have any more questions or concerns, please contact me at your
convenience and I will be happy to assist you. (If I am not available,
another representative will reply to you as soon as possible.) To respond,
please select "Reply" in your e-mail software, and be sure that the past
e-mail is included in this reply.

[AOL Users: In order to include the previous e-mail, you must highlight it
with your mouse when you are replying.]


----------



## fpow (May 24, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem with my Lexmark X4280 printer.

When I connect the usb cable to my dell inspiron 8000 laptop, I get a bubble saying "A problem occurred during hardware installation. New hardware may not work".
The software CD then gets stuck before installing anything. 
Lexmark says that its because I don't have any usb printing drivers in my device manager.
All 6 usbs are working for other devices.

I subsequently had no problem installing a dell 720 printer and it found usb drivers on the printer cd. Would like to get the Lexmark working.
Tried download the software from their site. Didn't help.

If this message should be on a new thread, please tell me how to start a new thread. I've followed this site's instructions for same 5 times without succeeding.


----------



## fpow (May 24, 2007)

Problem solved!
Bad cord!
Thanks anyway


----------

